# The mystique of radio plays that I shared with my brothers in the 40s



## Ruby Rose (Jan 14, 2021)

​
In the 1940s, I remember February on the farm as a cold and dreary month during which we remained in the fog of winter with white tunnels everywhere. The wind whined constantly and the landscape consisted of whirling massive whiteness.

But then, there was the "radio." Evenings - as the wind howled outdoors - my brothers and I - believed by our parents, to be fast asleep in bed - would be sitting on the carpet in the dark in the living-room with only the small red circular light of the floor radio visible. We were totally engrossed and snuggled close together as we listened to the tales of intrigue and mystery unfold in our minds as they were emitted from the radio.

There was "Bulldog Drummond" - an ex-British army officer and adventurer-sleuth who took us all over the world from England to Switzerland and even to Africa with his atmospheric international experiences.

Then there were the realistic scenarios in the adventures of "Boston Blackie" with his tales of mystery to captivate us. I always remember the echoing sounds of footsteps and chills running up and down my back.

Ah...what would we do without the warm memories of long ago!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 14, 2021)

Channel 148 on Sirius has these running 24/7.  I was really hooked for awhile.  Fun to hear.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 14, 2021)

One of my very favourite radio ages was back in the late part of the 80's and early 90's. CBC, had the greatest programs on earth, and one such favourite of mine was Mystery Hour (or something along those lines).

Never missed an episode, and had CBC on every day from morning until night, Monday to Sunday.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 14, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> View attachment 144676​
> In the 1940s, I remember February on the farm as a cold and dreary month during which we remained in the fog of winter with white tunnels everywhere. The wind whined constantly and the landscape consisted of whirling massive whiteness.
> 
> But then, there was the "radio." Evenings - as the wind howled outdoors - my brothers and I - believed by our parents, to be fast asleep in bed - would be sitting on the carpet in the dark in the living-room with only the small red circular light of the floor radio visible. We were totally engrossed and snuggled close together as we listened to the tales of intrigue and mystery unfold in our minds as they were emitted from the radio.
> ...


LOVE the picture of the old-fashioned radio!


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 14, 2021)

There were also a lot of good comedies on back then at night as well.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2021)

Try a few of these.

https://www.oldradioworld.com/

When Gunsmoke went from radio to television they didn't think that William Conrad was right for the part so they cast James Arness in the role of Marshall Matt Dillon.


----------



## Ferocious (Jan 14, 2021)

*Then there was, 'Dick Barton, special agent', then into the 50s with, 'Journey Into Space'. *


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 14, 2021)

*“*The Shadow Knows...”
When was very young, 4 maybe,  I loved Jack Armstrong and all the different characters. We had a big tall radio with cloth over the speaker& I’d sit with my ear right next to it. My imagination told me that there were little tiny people inside the radio box, and I wished I could get them out to play with. So one day I got my moms scissors and started to cut the cloth, and there was nothing inside there!  Mom caught me and I was really punished. I told her “I just wanted to let the people out!””


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 14, 2021)

Gangbutsters.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 14, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> LOVE the picture of the old-fashioned radio!



It's lovely isn't it? My Ferguson wireless, that's what radios were called in the UK, before WW2, is a wonderful heirloom. It's my grandparents wedding present. I have never been able to find out though, from whom the gift was. All the same, how I love it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 14, 2021)

Back then on radio no special effects just imaginations.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 14, 2021)

The Shadow knows the strange tides on which destiny ebbs and flows...and he was ahead of his time in wearing a face mask, too!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 14, 2021)

Fyrefox said:


> The Shadow knows the strange tides on which destiny ebbs and flows...and he was ahead of his time in wearing a face mask, too!
> 
> View attachment 144744


Zoro, was ahead of his time, too, just that he wore his up too high.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jan 15, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Zoro, was ahead of his time, too, just that he wore his up too high.


I loved him, too!


----------



## Chet (Jan 15, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 144701
> It's lovely isn't it? My Ferguson wireless, that's what radios were called in the UK, before WW2, is a wonderful heirloom. It's my grandparents wedding present. I have never been able to find out though, from whom the gift was. All the same, how I love it.


Does it still work? Undoubtedly it's equipped with vacuum "tubes" in American English and "valves" I believe in English English. They should be difficult to find replacements today.


----------



## Chet (Jan 15, 2021)

Big John and Sparky was my must listen to show on Saturday mornings as a kid. There was also Edger Burgan and Charlie Mc Carthy, the Shadow and Gunsmoke.


----------



## gennie (Jan 15, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Back then on radio no special effects just imaginations.


Yes, and I think they helped us develop good imaginations.  It had to be good brain exercise.  

My radio fan days began in late 30s, born in 1933.  There was a Saturday AM program called "Let's Pretend" that told a complete fairy tale each Saturday.  I had a special nook complete with radio underneath the counter in my granddad's small neighborhood market.  Must have been pretty special to be remembered 80 years.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 16, 2021)

The Lone Ranger, brought to you by Franco-American spaghetti.

But it's not true that I heard this exchange:

"Well Tonto, we're surrounded by Sioux.  Looks like we're all done."

"What you meanum by 'we,' white man?


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 27, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Channel 148 on Sirius has these running 24/7.  I was really hooked for awhile.  Fun to hear.





Aunt Marg said:


> LOVE the picture of the old-fashioned radio!





Lewkat said:


> There were also a lot of good comedies on back then at night as well.





Aunt Bea said:


> Try a few of these.
> 
> https://www.oldradioworld.com/
> 
> When Gunsmoke went from radio to television they didn't think that William Conrad was right for the part so they cast James Arness in the role of Marshall Matt Dillon.





Geezerette said:


> *“*The Shadow Knows...”
> When was very young, 4 maybe,  I loved Jack Armstrong and all the different characters. We had a big tall radio with cloth over the speaker& I’d sit with my ear right next to it. My imagination told me that there were little tiny people inside the radio box, and I wished I could get them out to play with. So one day I got my moms scissors and started to cut the cloth, and there was nothing inside there!  Mom caught me and I was really punished. I told her “I just wanted to let the people out!””














www.vintageaudioexchange.com

www.antiqueradio.org

www.antiqueradios.com

www.collectorsweekly.com/radios/overview

www.radioattic.com

www.radioarchives.com/Bargain_Basement_s/178.htm

www.retroradiofarm.com

www.antiqueradiosandparts.com

www.oldradioworld.com

www.radiosforoldcars.com

www.radioman.com

www.hobbybroadcaster.net

www.swling.com/blog/tab/antique-radios/

www.quora.com/why-are-there-city-names-on-the-frequency-display-of-vintage-radios

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antique_radio

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Majestic_Radios

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_radio

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor_radio

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Age_of_Radio

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_old-time_radio_programs


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2021)

Back in the 50s, I bought this radio from Montgomery Ward with my paper route money. Reception was very spotty in our town, but on a good night I would listen to, Inner Sanction, Fibber Magee and Molly and any show I could pick up on the airwaves.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2021)

"Jack Armstrong, Jack Armstrong.....the all-l-l American Boy"! "Wave the flag for Hudson High boys....."!










Jack Armstrong Secret Whistlin Siren Ring
​


----------

